# Hiya another newbie!



## Kiah (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi!
I have been floating about these boards for a wee while now and decided it was about time I actually said hello!  My husband and I have been ttc for just over a year now with no luck, I found out about 3 months ago that I have PCOS and we have our first appointment at clinic in May which I am looking forward to and dreading at the same time!

Hmmm, thats me really...

I have found so much information on these boards and had so many questions answered (especially good when I would never have dared asked some of them in the first place  )  So glad to have found this site!

Matty


----------



## Lolalocks (Mar 6, 2006)

HI and Welcome to FF!

We are awaiting our first appt so I know exactly what you mean about mixed feelings.  I really hope you get everything sorted and get a BFP very very soon.  My friend had PCOS and got seen at the hosp after about 18 months and now a year later she is 14 weeks pregnant so I am sure that you will get there soon.  Here's lots of babydust to help you on your way! 

Lola x x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hiya Matty,

Welcome to FF...They're a great bunch on here.

Best of luck for TTC  

Vicki x


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

hi Matty I know how you feel i found out 5 months agoI have PCOS and was lucky that my 1st appointment was only 2 months later we have now had our 2nd last week and now waiting to start some treatment.
SDon't be too worried about the 1st appointment all they did really was talk to us about you general lifestyle sex life and explained what will happen from here


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Welcome Matty

You'll find loads of answers and make friends on this site, where in Scotland are you from? There is a quite a few Scottish girls on here, I am having my treatment at Ninewells Dundee.

Good to meet you

Chris F


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi matty and welcome to ff glad u have finally said hello!!

Good luck with everything

Kate


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi matty

Good luck with your first app next month!! Welcome to ff

xx


----------



## Kiah (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi Guys!  Thanks, now  I feel like a proper part of things!  I live just outside Dundee and will be going to Ninewells, I don't really know anyone who has been there for treatment (or at least no one who I am willing to confide in about all this and ask questions etc) so just don't know what they are like or what they are likely to offer me.  Just need to be patient for 6 more weeks!  

Matty


----------



## zanne.. (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Matty   

Wishing you luck on your journey   

Z xx


----------



## teaandtoast (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi everyone

I'm new to this forum and have been cruising the last few days and think it's awesome. I have my first consultation next week and am a little nervous, but also anxious to get this thing going. Having IUI in July, with any luck. I've been reading fertility books and this site, and doing all I can to get in the best health. Thought all was well and have been very positive, until a dreadful nightmare last night about being pg with gremlin-type critters; the clinic in my dream was also some kind of evil laboratory/prison. Hope my clinic won't be anything like that!  

think I am a wee bit nervous about it all!
Cheryl


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi cheryl and welcome to ff

Good luck with the IUI

Kate xx


----------



## Kiah (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi Cheryl  

I am new too but these boards seem pretty great too me so hopefully you will get a lot out of them too!
Your dreams seems a bit freaky, its mad what our heads do while we sleep  

Matty


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Matty, Chris and I both used Ninewells so if you have any questions let us know xx


----------



## Kiah (Mar 12, 2006)

Thank you!  Actually do have one question... My friend who also has pcos went to Ninewells after about 5 months of ttc (don't know how she got referred so quickly but it was known she had pcos) and after her initial appointment she was given metformin and her hubbys tests were arranged etc and she was sent away for another 5 months before she was offered another appointment when she was expecting to start clomid.  It worries me a bit that after all this I am going to have to wait another 5 months or so before I can start anything.  I don't know if I will get clomid as I am not overweight and don't know what patient the doctor there is willing to prescribe to.  Dunno if either of you know if this is standard at all?  She felt it was maybe because she had been referred so quickly but is worrying me a bit (a lot  )  I have had a scan (external) but this was not done at Ninewells and blood tests (2 sets done a few months apart - very on the ball GP!) so expect to have all this done again.  Any advice or info would be sooooo much appreciated!

Matty  

Sorry that should read - I don't know if I will be given metformin if I am not overweight NOT clomid


----------



## melanie_1983 (Apr 14, 2006)

hi wishing you lots of luck. I have PCOS too and sometimes it can be a little upsetting but this site is excellent although i am also new. I have found so much help in the short time with you girls
Lots of luck with your appointment
Mel


----------

